# Curtiss SBC-4 Helldiver airplane biplane



## Snautzer01 (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Wurger (Jan 6, 2015)




----------



## Gnomey (Jan 9, 2015)

Good shots! Thanks for sharing.


----------



## stug3 (Feb 9, 2015)

SBC-3 on Enterprise (CV-6) during 1940 Pacific Fleet maneuvers.


----------



## Wurger (Feb 9, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## stug3 (Feb 18, 2015)

SBC-4





Cleveland





1940 War Games/Fleet Exercises


----------



## stug3 (Feb 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Feb 18, 2015)



Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## johnbr (Jun 25, 2018)

A Curtiss SBC-3 of VS-6 flying from Enterprise swoops dangerously low past Mustin (DD-413) during maneuvers in the Pacific, 26 May 1940. The picture also illustrates the variety of aircraft that Enterprise operates prior to World War II, including these biplanes.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Wurger (Jun 25, 2018)




----------



## vikingBerserker (Jun 25, 2018)

1940, that really is amazing.


----------

